# [DB] Empfehlung



## GerlinDev (8. Apr 2012)

Hallo Java-Forum-Community,

ich weiß nicht ob der Thread hier hundertprozentig richtig ist, aber mir es ist auch nur eine kleine Frage.

Ich möchte einen Datensatz aufbauen, mit ca. 3000-5000 Fragen und Antworten, welche aus unterschiedlichen Kategorien kommen.

Lohnt sich bei solcher Datenmenge die Auslagerung in einer DB?
Wie gestalte ich diese möglichst effizient:
Category > Subcategory > Question | Answer

Sollte ich da eher HSQLDB oder H2 oder SQLite oder MySQL nehmen oder oder oder?

Grüße
GerlinDev


----------



## Horschie (8. Apr 2012)

Na kommt darauf an, wie du das Spiel verbreiten möchtest. 

Wenn es verbreitet werden soll, würde ich niemals MySQL nehmen. 

SQLite ist da sicher eine gute Alternative. Wenn man überhaupt eine Datenbank verwenden will.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Apr 2012)

Wenn es keine Online-Anwendung werden soll, sondern eine bspw. für den Desktop -> http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/122865-eingebettete-datenbanken.html


----------



## GerlinDev (8. Apr 2012)

Danke euch, ich glaube ich greife zu H2 oder HSQLDB, davon war ich von anfang an
angetan.

Grüße
GerlinDev

PS: Sie soll wahrscheinlich auf einem VServer liegen und wichtig ist der schnelle Zugriff auf einen zufälligen Datensatz, also eine beliebige Frage aus einer bestimmten Kategorie. Ich lasse noch kurz offen, vielleicht möchte noch jemand was hinzufügen (achso ich kann gar nicht schließen )


----------

